
Capitalism is failing - sprafa
http://rafaelkino.com/essays/capitalismisfailing.html
======
okket
Does not look like capitalism is failing or doing a really bad job:

[https://ourworldindata.org/world-poverty/](https://ourworldindata.org/world-
poverty/)

~~~
collyw
is that down to capitalism or technology? Inequality has been rising for the
last 40 years.

~~~
okket
> Inequality has been rising for the last 40 years.

Really?

[https://ourworldindata.org/global-economic-
inequality](https://ourworldindata.org/global-economic-inequality)

~~~
sprafa
Global inequality is clearly not relevant for what I'm talking about. I'm
talking about a post-physical society, such as developed countries. And in
most developed countries inequality is going up not down. See Thomas Piketty's
work. To my knowledge it hasn't been refuted yet.

